# OMG this only happens in the news!!!!!



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

So i had a lunch date with a friend today so as usual hubby get me cash in am and a few things .....gets to the bank machine and cant get cash ........they think we spend too much sometimes and freeze just to confirm its hubby lol
he gets to the bank and we are told 3 days ago we deposited empty envlopes and took cash out ..........thousands..................................in cash   ........omg we dont have a pot to wee in now ...

We have just beed bank card scammed ( prolly from pacific mall.).......darn it thats where we baught my daughters gameboy for christmass..
omg 
that has to be the place cause we havent used the card anywhere new


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow, sorry to hear about that. It seems there is too much of it going around lately. It always makes me wonder that there are people in this world that don't care about what their actions will do to others as long as they make a score. Really sad.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ohh blossom.. I am so sorry.. I had my card scammed as well once and really messed up the car insurance, rent and house insurance.

Did you get the claim started??


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

claim??
the bank isnt telling us anything ...all we know we are thousands in the red .
How long did ittake cid ?
months? that means when hubbygets paid we get no money for months?
any info u can give me would be great cid.
i just called the bank freaking out they are supposed to protect us we have had the same account 26 years .
poor lady


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

the bank just called and explained it lol
they will fix it by 530pm today wow that was fast


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Whew, I was thinking this might drag on for along time. But yeah, I work for the bank and I don't even use my banking card to buy stuff at the store because of it's potential risk of your card ID and password being stolen. For a credit card, you're definately covered as there is a period where you can dispute the charges. But for a banking card, it's instantaneous. It can get very diffucult to get the bank to cover for the fraud if the bank points a finger at your fault. Especially if you told them that you share your passcode.
But anyway, if anything should go wrong, just tell them that you'll go to the news with your story and they'll shut up and cover it with suggar.

Hopefully, your new card replacement will have a chip technology with it. These new cards are slowly replacing the old simple slide and password ones.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

well i shall see at 530 if she was just trying to shut me up lol

I asked about a secrured card and they told me equipment cant take them yet ..........so i think from now on we will just go to the bank .
and they put a hold on anything going in the bank machine and the lowest they could put the limit was 500.00 and i thaught it was 200.00.

I have this feeling they are going to screw it up lol 
If the bank cant protect us we will return the new card and wait till they can protect us better .
Now im paranoid ROLMAO

how long does it usually take ?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Usually a few hours, unless they decide that there are further irregularities that warrant a more through investigation.

Chipped client cards/credit cards are the way of the future, but most places don't have the terminals to work them yet. A few do (ironically one of the few places that I know of is a dim sum place), but most people don't know what they are yet.

I hope everything got cleared up!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

lol eric, dim sum place.... hehe


hope it all worked itself out Doreen..

it really depends on the bank and your relationship with them IMO

my dad's bank is really good with him, he's been a victim of ID theft a few times - oddly enough from the same person (won't say how we found out) they actually notice these things quicker than he does now... one guy called from the bank to say someone applied for credit under his SIN #...apparently my dad has a watch on his credit rating, so when some activity happens, the bank looks at it, and calls us!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea it all depends on the bank really...

When i had about 600 dollars stolen they had to freeze the account until the investigation was complete. However.. They had let us take out rent thank heavens...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well i feel much better now i was at aimee's playing the Wii wicked game and the things people do is so funny .......im just getting home now lol eeeek


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Card scammers are getting out of control, around here I cant even use my credit card any more without being asked for a drivers liscence!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Actually, that's common practice. In many places in the states there's a picture of you on the back of your CC, or you have to show ID.


----------

